# HillJack Catfishing invades West Point Lake



## brother hilljack (May 16, 2012)

Please post the flyer in your local bait shop


Chattahoochee HillJack Catfishing
Open Tournament
Ramp: Ringer Access Ramp, West Point Lake
Time: 4pm-Midnight EST
Date: 2 June 2012
Registration: Begins at 2:45pm and ends at 3:45pm
Payout: 1-20 boats: 1-3 and Big Fish
               One paying place added for every 5 additional boats

Entry fee will be $50 per TEAM (includes big fish).
	- 80% payout with $10 for MEGA purse and admin fees


----------



## Etoncathunter (May 16, 2012)

This one should be a blast.


----------



## brother hilljack (May 17, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing you up there brother!


----------



## brother hilljack (May 21, 2012)

night time fishing on West Point is Awesome


----------



## Etoncathunter (May 21, 2012)

Well this might turn out interesting. Normal partner won't be there, and back up partner may not be available. Looks like I may have to do some emergency work on my Jon boat to get it ready to go solo in time. I guess the bright side is if I finish in the money again at least I don't have to split it.


----------



## brother hilljack (May 22, 2012)

I guess you can spend your time thinking about that 2nd place money!!


----------



## pstrahin (May 22, 2012)

Where did you catch the beast in your avatar?


----------



## brother hilljack (May 22, 2012)

Chattahoochee river below Columbus. Great fishing down here


----------



## Etoncathunter (May 22, 2012)

brother hilljack said:


> I guess you can spend your time thinking about that 2nd place money!!


Pfft why would I worry what you are going to do with your money? I'll worry about 1st place and big fish.


----------



## brother hilljack (May 25, 2012)

anybody know the water temp on West Point right now?


----------



## Etoncathunter (May 25, 2012)

Can't find anything on the lake, but according to the USGS the guage at Franklin just above the lake is hitting  about 80-82 daytime temps.


----------



## brother hilljack (May 27, 2012)

I heard a rumor of a 40lb class flathead that was caught and released this weekend at West Point!!


----------



## jkkj (May 29, 2012)

Any speculation of how many boats might show? I need me some of that money.. LOL..


----------



## brother hilljack (May 30, 2012)

Its hard to tell, folks say they are coming and don't and you always have a couple unexpected. I am going to guess 15-20


----------



## brother hilljack (May 31, 2012)

Should be the biggest event of 2012 so far!! Hope to see you there


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 31, 2012)

Yall boys be mighty careful on the river right now. It is running mighty low right now. The rain may bump it up a little but it might not depending on how much we get tomorrow.


----------



## brother hilljack (Jun 3, 2012)

What a great turn out at the West Point lake tournament!! Congrats to all who fished and Thanks/Welcome to all the new teams that participated! 29 boats, that is a HillJack record. Will get the website updated by this evening.


----------

